# eating bed?



## snowbear (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi -- We have a 1 year old German Shepherd mix (adopted from a shelter), and she's wonderful except for one problem we can't fix: She loves eating her beds. She doesn't chew on furniture, and is generally well-behaved around the house. But when she's left alone and with her bed (say, at night in her crate), without fail at some point she'll start tearing into her bed and we'll find her in a pile of fluff. It's become very frustrating because she's now torn through several beds and we don't know how to stop the behavior (especially considering that she only does it when no one's watching). At this point we're leaving her in her crate without any bedding, but we'd love to let her sleep on a bed like our other dog. Any suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome to the board! I'd suggest leaving her without a bed until she's more mature. The worst thing that could happen would be for her to ingest a part of her bed, which could lead to a very expensive vet bill or worse. For me it is just too risky. My dog took a few months after he was about 8-12 months old before we trusted him with a bed.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks Diana -- Simple & reasonable advice. We'll retire the bed for a while and try again in a few months.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree, you might just have to take it away.

Kelso is 2 yrs old and still cannot have his own "dog" bed as he will destroy it in his free time ... I think I have tried 4 or so...

He actually does well with just a regular people pillow in his crate that he lays on..he never chews it.

I guess he just did not like the big dog beds in his crate..maybe to fluffy for him and he likes to have space just to lay on the crate flooring itself..and he can move the people pillow around to lay on the crate floor if he wants.

I guess you just kindof find out what works! Our other young GSD loves to sleep on fluffy beds and never chews them! go figure!

Good Luck! Just have to work with it and find out works best! She may be fine with it in a few weeks or months....


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I just found this pic..this is the 4th and last dog bed we tried..notice the yellow people pillow is unscathed









But he does do ok in is dog bed in the living room as long as he is supervised..there is hope!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to the club...lol...my "baby" Ava is now 2 1/2 and I still can't give her a dog bed....




















Soooo...we stopped getting her beds...but I was still getting beds for my senior girl...Mya...but she would eat those too









Currently...Mya has a comforter...and while Ava has chewed it somewhat...it isn't as much fun as chewing up as a dog bed...so it has lasted for some time now...

It's been a few months since we've had a dog bed in the house...I hear they asked Santa for them...I'll keep you posted how that works out...lol.......


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

myamom - that crate is way too small if your dog is in for any amount of time! Seriously... you need at least the 48" size so the dog can lay out fully.

As for the cate-bed chewing, we have the same problem with our 14 month old. We have been through several beds, and now are leaving him to just the hard plastic bottom. He'll be okay for awhile then one day it is demolished. Obviously due to bordom, but I am tired of spending $50 a pop on them to have them ruined, and don't want him eating the stuffing.

He is fine with his bed in the family room, and the one in the bedroom... but crate beds are doomed.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't worry...that's not her crate







That crate was there because we had a foster puppy...and when she got caught chewing up her bed...she snuck in there and tried to act discrete...lol.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: myamomDon't worry...that's not her crate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Hope I didn't sound snotty... wasn't trying to. Just looked awful cramped in there.


----------

